# Canon bodies?!



## justjonny (Sep 26, 2017)

If I’m going to be taking more so portraits and street photography, can anyone recommend one over the other between the 6D and 80D. I can get the two for roughly the same price (1000-1300CND). My question is also how does the auto focus points and cross type focus points play a part in image quality? I see the 80D has way more, what specs Ina camera should o be looking specifically for if I’m getting into more portraiture and daily photography ? 

Many thanks !!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## waday (Sep 26, 2017)

What is your current experience level?
Assume a total of 100%: What percentage of time do you spend (or plan to spend) in portraiture vs street?
Any other types of photography you like? 
Do you plant to travel with the camera?
What is your budget for lenses?


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 26, 2017)

waday has some excellent question. Without this knowledge anyone that answers is just blowing hot air and opinion.

The only real question we could answer is....



justjonny said:


> My question is also how does the auto focus points and cross type focus points play a part in image quality?



They don't affect image quality at all. They do however make  focusing easier and more accurate which in the end I guess does affect IQ.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 26, 2017)

If they are the same price or close.  The 6D has the better output of the two.  Also has much better low light capabilities.  I guess the 80D might have slightly better video options.  But the better sensor in the 6D would be my main goal.


----------



## justjonny (Sep 26, 2017)

waday said:


> What is your current experience level?
> Assume a total of 100%: What percentage of time do you spend (or plan to spend) in portraiture vs street?
> Any other types of photography you like?
> Do you plant to travel with the camera?
> What is your budget for lenses?



I’m switching over from a Nikon d5500 and I want to take a step up in my photography so I’d say I’m ready for the next step up I’m cameras. 
I’m going to be doing more so Portraits but will probably use it for all types of candid photos, I’m still learning but portraiture is what I want to get into.
Yes if the opportunity comes for travel I would take it with me. But for the time being I have no plans of travelling. 

Lenses I am looking at just the 50mm prime to start out if I get the 6D and once I save up more money I will get more! I’m a student just interested in this hobby for now. Still practicing Lightroom !! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## waday (Sep 26, 2017)

@justjonny , I don't see anything in here regarding street photography. Thus, I'll focus on portraiture.

Also, I must say that I'm a hobbyist, not a professional.

The Nikon D5500 is a pretty good camera. What is the reason you're switching to Canon from Nikon? What do you hope to get from Canon? 

I realize I'm asking a lot of questions, but what I'm ultimately getting at is that your current camera is already a good camera.

I would personally recommend you could put the money towards a new lens (or TWO!) for your current Nikon (the nifty fifty is nice and all, but if you're really looking into portraiture, you'd probably end up liking a 70-200 better, or longer primes in general)? Maybe one lens and some off-camera lighting? 

Then, learn portraiture on your current camera. Finally, when you find you have outgrown your current setup, you'll know what you need to look for with respect to new bodies/lenses.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 26, 2017)

justjonny said:


> I’m switching over from a Nikon d5500 and I want to take a step up in my photography so I’d say I’m ready for the next step up I’m cameras.
> I’m going to be doing more so Portraits but will probably use it for all types of candid photos, I’m still learning but portraiture is what I want to get into.
> Yes if the opportunity comes for travel I would take it with me. But for the time being I have no plans of travelling.
> 
> ...



If your moving from a Nikon D5500 to Canon 80D you would be going down in sensor performance at every measurement on DXO!  The 6D does perform better in most of the measurements.  The D5500 does beat the 6D in dynamic range up to about ISO 550.  Color sensitivity the Nikon D5500 is slightly better than the 6D up to ISO 240 or so.  

Here is the amazing part.  ISO sensitivity on the D5500 is slightly better or matches the 6D right up to 25,600 where the Nikon stops.  But the 6D has a higher ISO score because it goes down to 50, and up to 102,400.  But the 6D is a full frame and the D5500 is a crop!!!!  And yet their performance is neck and neck in the ISO settings they both have.

So, if your dead set on going Canon.  To get better performance it better be the 6D.  The 80D sensor performance wise, is moving backwards!


----------



## justjonny (Sep 26, 2017)

waday said:


> @justjonny , I don't see anything in here regarding street photography. Thus, I'll focus on portraiture.
> 
> Also, I must say that I'm a hobbyist, not a professional.
> 
> ...



I’ve already sold my Nikon stuff. It did a good job but I want something better and full frame. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 26, 2017)

justjonny said:


> I want something better and full frame.



Then the 80D isn't even in the running. You've eliminated one of the only two choices. Sounds like the decision is made,


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 26, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> justjonny said:
> 
> 
> > I want something better and full frame.
> ...



Yea, for your price range and your choices you found.  The 6D is the last camera shuttering.


----------



## waday (Sep 26, 2017)

justjonny said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > @justjonny , I don't see anything in here regarding street photography. Thus, I'll focus on portraiture.
> ...


If your end goal is full-frame, then of the two options you presented, the 6D is full frame.

We have very little information to go off of to direct you regarding a path forward. FWIW, I'd like to give a few words of caution: full-frame is not the be-all and end-all to better photos. If you found your pictures lacking with your D5500, you will probably end up finding that the photos will be lacking with a full-frame and "better" camera, as well.


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 26, 2017)

justjonny said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > @justjonny , I don't see anything in here regarding street photography. Thus, I'll focus on portraiture.
> ...



true, you're get better "IQ" image quality from Canon and a larger (and cheaper) selection of lens but switching to full frame can cost $$$  - depending on the lens. 
I think I'll stay with small APS-C mirrorless
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## vin88 (May 29, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> waday has some excellent question. Without this knowledge anyone that answers is just blowing hot air and opinion.
> 
> The only real question we could answer is....
> 
> ...


  I own one - eos x   film camera.  plan to test it.  vin


----------



## zombiesniper (May 29, 2018)

vin88 said:


> zombiesniper said:
> 
> 
> > waday has some excellent question. Without this knowledge anyone that answers is just blowing hot air and opinion.
> ...



How do intend to test if cross type auto focus points affect image quality with a camera that does not have cross type auto focus points?


----------



## vin88 (May 29, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> vin88 said:
> 
> 
> > zombiesniper said:
> ...


      I just acquired a 50 mm canon x lens to test.  I plant to use the manual focus,  and an adaptner  to my Nikon screw mount lenses.   you are right.   I should use the auto focus,  ill add that to the test.  vin


----------



## TCampbell (May 29, 2018)

justjonny said:


> I’ve already sold my Nikon stuff. It did a good job but I want something better and full frame.



The 6D is your best bet (unless you can afford a 5D IV).  For any given lens focal length, you'll get a wider angle of view when you use a full-frame camera with that lens than you would with an APS-C camera.  

This difference usually results in photographers moving closer to the subject to get the same composition and _that_ results in a depth of field reduction and stronger amount of background blur (which many people find attractive in portraits.)


As for comparisons of Nikon (really Sony) sensors vs. Canon sensors... I don't buy into DXO "scores".  I've found too many flaws with them to consider them to be a reputable source.  That, and they don't share any actual results data nor actual methods... just "scores" (which are wildly subjective.)

In general, the larger the pixel size, the less noise it tends to exhibit.  This is why full-frame sensor cameras tend to do better in low light as compared to APS-C cameras (it's not an absolute rule... but as a guideline it is true more often than not.)


----------

